# Does anyone know of an Accountant/tax guy in the Greater Seattle Area well versed in Uber matters ?



## lightblue (Aug 21, 2019)

Someone who works with uber drivers 
Just going to start driving soon.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Might want to ask your question over in the Seattle forum as well.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

lightblue said:


> Someone who works with uber drivers
> Just going to start driving soon.


Contact @UberTaxPro he does drivers taxes all over the country and I know someone in Seattle that used him.


----------

